# The best suspenders??



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

I thinking of buying new suspenders!! Any suggestions?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

For bags or pants?:whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Loose weight..


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I get mine at sears, craftsman brand. And not the one with the inches printed on it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

My only suspenders came with my tool pouch.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.task-tools.com/Commerce.Web/images/productimages/large_T77581.jpg

These have been good to me, get 'em.


----------



## Ryan03 (Jul 11, 2007)

asevereid, Do you know of anywhere that you can order TASK Tool products online? I've been looking to order their signature series pouches and identical suspenders as you listed.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Ryan03 said:


> asevereid, Do you know of anywhere that you can order TASK Tool products online? I've been looking to order their signature series pouches and identical suspenders as you listed.



I wear the green signature series pouches.

Very good set up. I did, however, switch out the belt for a Kunys 3" padded leather belt.

I have Occidental leather suspenders, that I used to wear with my task pouches, but with the change to the Kunys belt, the Occi suspenders don't fit. I am switching to an old pair of these Kunys suspenders that I have laying around, that are pretty good and comfortable.


----------



## Ryan03 (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah they look to be a very nice set-up. One of the local dealers carries The Leatherman series on the shelf, but I think I'd prefer the signature series. I currently use a set of Kuny's with the same 3" padded belt. I do like the padded belt more over the TASK unpadded one. Where did you purchase your set?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Ryan03 said:


> Yeah they look to be a very nice set-up. One of the local dealers carries The Leatherman series on the shelf, but I think I'd prefer the signature series. I currently use a set of Kuny's with the same 3" padded belt. I do like the padded belt more over the TASK unpadded one. Where did you purchase your set?




Local lumber store. They had a 50% off sale recently, as they were bought by Rona (kept the same name, staff, and everything except tools), and had to get rid of old stock. The only thing I wish the pouches had were places for a multi tip screw driver and markers. I use the cats paw holder on the pouches for my knife, and added a Kunys knife holder for my cats paw. Because they were on the wrong sides for me.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Ryan03 said:


> asevereid, Do you know of anywhere that you can order TASK Tool products online? I've been looking to order their signature series pouches and identical suspenders as you listed.


I can't get them where I am, but there is a place in Vernon,B.C. that can order them. 
Kind of sucks to go that much out of ones way for something, but it's worth it. Here's a link to the retailer...they have to order the product and then get it to you, or you come and get it.
http://www.farrer.ca/contact-us.php


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

asevereid said:


> http://www.task-tools.com/Commerce.Web/images/productimages/large_T77581.jpg
> 
> These have been good to me, get 'em.


Those looks great!! Heavy padded!!


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Loose weight..


Fun! ; )


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

griz said:


> For bags or pants?:whistling


Sorry bags! = /


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i use the dewalt suspenders.. actually made by kunys.. a more streamlined design with a cell phone pocket built right in on the left strap

i had the lighter duty version of the task ones posted above.. found them really awkward and uncomfortable


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i had the lighter duty version of the task ones posted above.. found them really awkward and uncomfortable


They are a bit awkward because the support strap often slips over the shoulder support; but I punched two grommets through the 2 pieces of leather and looped sinew through it....now they don't shift around at all.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yah thats exactly the issue i had.. tried doing some mods but didnt take..


----------

